# safari + explorer unable to open hotmail + msn.com?? on a mac OS 10.3



## cochrandesign (Jan 16, 2005)

hey .. .. so i'm not a complete idiot... 
A. i just joined this thing... i have a feeling i'm in the wrong place being a mac user and a graphic designer, not a programmer???
... shalll i exit?
so, anyway, problem is: i type in www.hotmail.com or www.msn.com and...

in Explorer the message is: "a connection failure has occurred"

in Safari the message is: "Safari could not open the page “http://www.hotmail.com/” after trying for 60 seconds."
soooo....


i'm going to go outside and smoke a cig... please help if you can...? i came across this site through google... if i should go, let me know.. but that register process was kind a' a [email protected]

eh?


----------

